# Letters "t" And "s" At Bottom Of Face Of Accutron...



## bjaycobbson (Dec 16, 2013)

I know, or at least think, the letter T stands for the tritium used in the hands. However, I am unable to find what the letter S means. Most obvious would mean "Swiss" but I can't confirm this. I am looking at what appears to be a 218, 219 or 224, crown at 4 o'clock, but there is no date code on the back. I was wondering if the these two letters combined give a hint as to the range of years of manufacture of this watch. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

I can't confirm the T & S codes on the dial, but dates on Bulova watches, including Accutrons, are typically determined by the letter/number code on the back of the case. The code is a combination of a letter, denoting decade of production followed by a number, denoting the specific year within that decade. Letter codes for the decades when Accutron tuning fork watches were produced will all be either M (60s) or N (70s), so if the code on the back of your watch is M6, for example, you have a watch produced in 1966. There are other decade codes for Bulova watches (L = 50s, P = 80s, etc), but since the Accutron tuning fork movements were produced exclusively in the 60s and 70s .... you see where I'm going here.

In many cases, the movement also bore a date code (same nomenclature), and comparing the two can tell you if you have matching movement and case.

Hope that helps on the date front -- someone else (Paul?) can probably speak to the T & S on the dial.


----------



## bjaycobbson (Dec 16, 2013)

Here is a photo of T and S, The back has no date code. It is a watch I am bidding on and trying to figure out what is going on with it. Thanks


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

PDXWatchCollector said:


> I can't confirm the T & S codes on the dial, but dates on Bulova watches, including Accutrons, are typically determined by the letter/number code on the back of the case. The code is a combination of a letter, denoting decade of production followed by a number, denoting the specific year within that decade. Letter codes for the decades when Accutron tuning fork watches were produced will all be either M (60s) or N (70s), so if the code on the back of your watch is M6, for example, you have a watch produced in 1966. There are other decade codes for Bulova watches (L = 50s, P = 80s, etc), but since the Accutron tuning fork movements were produced exclusively in the 60s and 70s .... you see where I'm going here.
> 
> In many cases, the movement also bore a date code (same nomenclature), and comparing the two can tell you if you have matching movement and case.
> 
> Hope that helps on the date front -- someone else (Paul?) can probably speak to the T & S on the dial.


That's interesting, didn't know that. Just checked my Deep Sea which has "N0" stamped on the back below the serial number so presumably, that would make it 1970? However, I have two other tuning fork Accutrons with serial number but no letter featured at all. Is there another way to date these?


----------



## bjaycobbson (Dec 16, 2013)

After a couple of hours of research, I've come to the following conclusions relating to my original question. The watch movement is Swiss made, so I have to assume the S stands for Swiss movement. The movement is a 2182F. I assume the letter F stands for foreign as opposed to USA made, but I'm not sure of this. I'll bet the movement was made in N4 (1974). Here is a photo of the movement that I assume is inside my mystery watch. I'll update you if I'm correct in my assumptions. Thanks again


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

I agree with your assessment of the date of the watch (certainly of the movement.)

The F doesn't stand for foreign,but rather it's place in the evolution in the 218 movement series -- here, have a look at this page: http://members.iinet.../acctech218.htm


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

spaceslug said:


> PDXWatchCollector said:
> 
> 
> > I can't confirm the T & S codes on the dial, but dates on Bulova watches, including Accutrons, are typically determined by the letter/number code on the back of the case. The code is a combination of a letter, denoting decade of production followed by a number, denoting the specific year within that decade. Letter codes for the decades when Accutron tuning fork watches were produced will all be either M (60s) or N (70s), so if the code on the back of your watch is M6, for example, you have a watch produced in 1966. There are other decade codes for Bulova watches (L = 50s, P = 80s, etc), but since the Accutron tuning fork movements were produced exclusively in the 60s and 70s .... you see where I'm going here.
> ...


Might try looking for a date on the movement.


----------



## bjaycobbson (Dec 16, 2013)

PDXWatchCollector said:


> I agree with your assessment of the date of the watch (certainly of the movement.)
> 
> The F doesn't stand for foreign,but rather it's place in the evolution in the 218 movement series -- here, have a look at this page: http://members.iinet.../acctech218.htm


 Thanks for pointing that out to me. I overlooked that. Seems to fit right in to the scheme of things. Also, the written comments about the 218XF series shows that Bulova couldn't make up their minds on how to proceed with their tuning fork movements facing the age of quartz movements.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

The F designation on the calibre number (i.e. 2182F) signifies the type of hacking used. Bulova were trying all sorts of hacking mechanisms at this time. I describe them at the top of this page:

http://www.electric-watches.co.uk/make/bulova/218/accutron-218.php


----------

